# should I buy a friend?



## LolaRose2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello Eeveryone,
today i brought home a grey cockatiel from the pet shop- i really wanted one from a breeder but couldnt find any close by!.. shes been very quiet, has not eaten or drunk an water yet, uno she must be still scared to death wondering were the hell she is. The lady in the pet shop told me shes far from tame and is very vicious, i wont lie this did put me off a bit as i have a 2 year old but know like with most animals it will take a long time but im willing to wait till shes ready for any contact-its only day 1 after all! but as she was with around 5 other cockatiels i was maybe wondering if she might be happier with a budgie the cage will be big enough for two but im unsure of how to do so.. are budgies good with cockatiels from anyones own experience ? im sorry for such i long question i got carried away!! but any help would be great thank you!!


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I wouldnt get any others just yet.....especially if you want the bird to become tame. 
She is still settling, give her time. 
I have hand tamed a few birds and found the best way is to leave them a day or two in peace with just chatting to them, then in the evening (for some reason they seem more receptive in the evening!) put your hand in the cage (not close to the bird) for about 10 minutes (it kills your arm lol but worth it), each evening move your hand closer and closer, if the bird flaps and gets scared, back off. 
Then move on to having food to offer, sunflower seeds, millet sprays, etc. 
soon enough they should take food from you, then your getting somewhere! 

It can take a month or so.


----------



## LolaRose2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

thank you this helps alot! she was very jumpy any sudden movements from my son & she was flapping everywere poor thing but shes calmed down alot (sleeping atm!) i will take on what you've said thanks again!


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

LolaRose2010 said:


> thank you this helps alot! she was very jumpy any sudden movements from my son & she was flapping everywere poor thing but shes calmed down alot (sleeping atm!) i will take on what you've said thanks again!


Its a softly softly approach with birds and it could take some time, but taking it slow is worth it because they trust you more in the end.
Good Luck 
she will soon get used to the sights and sounds of your house, just give her time to work everything out and realise its not scary after all 
Birds are funny alot of mine even when i put a new toy in it would take them 3 days to stop giving it the evil eye and play with it


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

It sounds like an aviary bird to me and not pet material...It might tame eventually but sounds very stressed.
If it refuses food and drink take it back or it won't last long.


----------



## LolaRose2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

poohdog said:


> It sounds like an aviary bird to me and not pet material...It might tame eventually but sounds very stressed.
> If it refuses food and drink take it back or it won't last long.


Thnks for this advise i wouldnt of known that at all. 
today shes been in her food bowl twice n looks like shes had a nibble of her treat stick during the night:001_smile:, ive only seen her go to the water once but il be keeping a close eye on her! 
thank you for both your comments!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, sounds as if you have some good advice here. let us know how you get on. i have a 15yr old male white faced cockateil and a 19 month old female kakarikis, small parrot. both were really fast at settling in i'm glad to say. 

we also have a 6yr old lurcher and all get on really well. 

good luck and don't give up, birds are fantastic company once you earn their trust. ttfn


----------

